# What are the best power regenerators?



## markl

The next step in my quest will be comparing power regenerators, and I need your help. (Not power conditioners, I'm looking for power regenerators, such as the PS Audio stuff.)

 In your experience, what are the best models to investigate? Because this is a headphone system, I don't need models with 100 outlets that generate 2000 watts. I need one with 4 outlets max. Smaller is better.

 If you have specific experience with different models, that is appreciated, or if you've looked into this before and your research indicates a specific brand/model you haven't tried is THE ONE, that is also useful.

 Let's assume cost-no-object.

 Thanks in advance.


----------



## tourmaline

PS audio
 Isotek
 Audience Adept Response power conditioner http://stereophile.com/powerlineaccessories/407aud/
 Kemp
 Hydra 8
 exactpower 15a


----------



## Icarium

Ive heard a lot of power regenerators cause dynamics loss (Including more of the better priced PS Audio line) whether these dynamics are false and introduced by distortion/dirty power or just are filtered out along with the bad... I don't know.

 But supposedly the PS Audio Premier Power Plant (used ~1300-1400 bucks) will not cause that, so I think it might be one of the better under insane money non custom built regenerators.


----------



## av98m2

This is a nice one I got 2 months ago for my speaker rig by CSE from Japan.

http://www.cse.ne.jp/reg.htm

 You'll have to translate this page, somehow my google refuses to translate it on my end.

 Here's an image of its innards







 In a nutshell, its a power regenerator with a switch to toggle between 50 and 60hz sine waves. The design can theoretically output 400+ watts but the designer cut it off at 100w max(for best performance), so if you plug in devices that consume more than that the unit will switch off automatically. There are only 2 outlets. Mine powers my cd and dvd players. Its designed for use with sources and low power preamps. If your headphone amp is one of those big ass overbuilt units with large transformers then the RK-100 will also be useless for you. (unless you plug your amp straight into the wall like I do)
 Price is 89,000 yen list.


 They also carry a very nice balanced isolation transformer unit priced over 3k usd. But its not a power regenerator. 

http://www.cse.ne.jp/tx.htm


 I'm not sure if anyone sells it in the US though.


----------



## Sovkiller

So in other words, you are looking for perfect sinusoidal waves of 60 Hz, AC to later on flaten them to 0Hz/DC and make them as straight and flat as they can be...


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *av98m2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is a nice one I got 2 months ago for my speaker rig by CSE from Japan.

 In a nutshell, its a power regenerator with a switch to toggle between 50 and 60hz sine waves. The design can theoretically output 400+ watts but the designer cut it off at 100w max(for best performance), so if you plug in devices that consume more than that the unit will switch off automatically. There are only 2 outlets. Mine powers my cd and dvd players. Its designed for use with sources and low power preamps. If your headphone amp is one of those big ass overbuilt units with large transformers then the RK-100 will also be useless for you. (unless you plug your amp straight into the wall like I do)
 Price is 89,000 yen list._

 

X2 here. This is also on my hit list. Almost perfect for a headphone rig. There is a review of the RK-100 in a Hong Kong audiophile magazine and it impressed the reviewer much. 

 F. Lo


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *av98m2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is a nice one I got 2 months ago for my speaker rig by CSE from Japan.

http://www.cse.ne.jp/reg.htm

 You'll have to translate this page, somehow my google refuses to translate it on my end.

 Here's an image of its innards






 In a nutshell, its a power regenerator with a switch to toggle between 50 and 60hz sine waves. The design can theoretically output 400+ watts but the designer cut it off at 100w max(for best performance), so if you plug in devices that consume more than that the unit will switch off automatically. There are only 2 outlets. Mine powers my cd and dvd players. Its designed for use with sources and low power preamps. If your headphone amp is one of those big ass overbuilt units with large transformers then the RK-100 will also be useless for you. (unless you plug your amp straight into the wall like I do)
 Price is 89,000 yen list.


 They also carry a very nice balanced isolation transformer unit priced over 3k usd. But its not a power regenerator. 

http://www.cse.ne.jp/tx.htm


 I'm not sure if anyone sells it in the US though._

 

this is what they say about pricing:

 "Export models (220/117V) are price higher 

 than domestic models due to the voltage 

 and necessary specification changes."

 Seems there are two transformers in there, and caps to filter the higher frequencies.

 Most headphone amps/cdplayers combo's would be driven just fine.

 Almost 600 euro's for only 100 watts is pretty steep.


----------



## rlmacklin

markl,

 I have had the PS Audio Power Plant Premier (PPP) power regenerator for ~ 2 months in a multi-channel speaker based system.

 I initially set up with a Black Sand Silver Reference MkV power cord from Oyaide R1 wall outlet to the PPP, with all 3 power amps power coming out of the PPP.

 Cycling through items available on the PPP display indicated some incoming voltage variation and also ~ 4.5-5.0% THD on incoming power; outgoing indicated rock steady 120 V at ~0.9-1.0% THD on regular sine wave setting and on down to 0.4-0.6% THD on multiwave setting, where system sounded better.

 I listened to many of my test/reference CDs/SACDs/DVD-As over the intervening period and noted a "cleaner" sound with more details and ambience coming through. I gave that configuration some weeks to familiarize myself with sound of my test/reference recordings with that setup.

 However, I found that the dynamics on the power amps (Odyssey Mono Extreme SEs w/ Klaus Bunge's "special boards" and Odyssey Stratos HT-3 3-channel w/ capacitance upgrades) were noticeably adversely affected.

 The "cleaner" sound seems to be retained in undeteriorated form with noticeable improvement in dynamics when the power amps go back to running straight from wall, but with the Power Plant Premier feeding the regenerated power to universal player and all 3 preamps, TV, etc. 

 So I think the PS Audio Power Plant Premier (rated 1500 watts) does have some current limiting when driving an entire multi-channel speaker system with 3 power amps, but should be able to handle the headphone amp system with excellent results.

 **************************************

 System:

 new component: PS Audio Power Plant Premier connected to wall with either Black Sand Cable Silver Ref MkV or Black Sand Cable Violet.

 Note: power cords on source and Modwright tubed linestage are Black Sand Cable Violets.

 All power cords on power amps and remaining preamps are curerntly Black Sand Cable Silver Ref MkVs. 

 front l/r: stock Denon 3910 > white Grover S ICs > Modwright SWL 9.0 Signature with Bendix 6900s and cryoed Philips metal base GZ34 NOS 1957 > white Grover S ICs > Odyssey Mono Extreme SE amps with Klaus's "special boards" > Grover S bi-wire speaker cables > Polk Audio SRS-2 speakers (with custom SDA cable made from Grover UR speaker cable)

 center: stock Denon 3910 > white Grover S IC > Sunfire Symphonic Reference preamp > white Grover S IC > Odyssey HT-3 power amp with capacitance upgrades > Grover SR speaker cable > Polk Audio Csi-5 speaker

 l/r surround: stock Denon 3910 > white Grover S ICs > PS Audio PCA-2 preamp > white Grover S ICs > Odyssey HT-3 power amp with capacitance upgrade > Grover UR speaker cables > Polk Audio Fxi-5 speakers
 "
 ************************************************** ****************************


----------



## markl

Thank you rlmacklin, that is extremely good information! Cheers.


----------



## Jon L

Audiophile APC PurePower units would be a good candidate for a great power regenerator, but the "audiophile" tag of course means big $$, which I hate.

http://www.soundstage.com/revequip/a...epower1050.htm

 However, my money is on the non-audiophile power regenerators such as this Staco unit.

http://www.soundstage.com/revequip/staco_sb1001.htm

 Seems like a GREAT deal, if you can DIY a quieter fan into the unit, which should be easy, at 1/3 the price of Audiophile APC. 

 I personally use a XS Technology Strata power regenerator, which is FANTASTIC sonically and only used to cost like $800 some years ago. It is also fanless! Unfornately, the company is no longer around, but I'm keeping mine forever.


----------



## av98m2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_X2 here. This is also on my hit list. Almost perfect for a headphone rig. There is a review of the RK-100 in a Hong Kong audiophile magazine and it impressed the reviewer much. 

 F. Lo_

 

I found out about CSE from a hong kong magazine as well, seems very popular there. I like the fact that the export unit I bought has a switch at the back that toggles between 220v and 230v

 P.S. I was in hong kong recently for the hi-fi exhibition and narrowly missed the no. 8 typhoon that hit the island!!


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *av98m2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I found out about CSE from a hong kong magazine as well, seems very popular there. I like the fact that the export unit I bought has a switch at the back that toggles between 220v and 230v

 P.S. I was in hong kong recently for the hi-fi exhibition and narrowly missed the no. 8 typhoon that hit the island!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hey, did you get the LPCD45 version of the HK HighEnd Show ? This is a real, rare collector's item ! Great sound too !

 sorry for being OT.

 F. LO


----------



## lini

markl: The Agilent 681xB series models are nice power sources. Plenty of adjustment and measurement possibilities with these. Not really cheap, though...

 Greetings from Munich!

 Manfred / lini


----------



## immtbiker

I have been using 2 PS Audio P500's with the autowave feature enabled in both my home stereo and dedicated headphone setups, with no noticble loss in S/Q. 
 In fact they have increased my S/Q range since my original 50 year old co-op wiring is so lousy in the first place.


----------

